# UK motorbike licence in BC.....



## yelloman (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi I want to get my motorbike licence in the next 6 months, I'm unfortunatly still stuck in the UK but I'm planning on moving to Vancouver within the next 12 months. Does anyone know if you can use a UK licence in BC or do you have to take the test all over again within 90 days in BC like you have to do with cars?

Also are there restrictions on the engine size you can have for the first 2 years??

Many thanks


----------

